# Film Camera



## kmaxood (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Everyone! 

I'm in search of a film camera, and I'd love to know if any of you have suggestions as to where I might be able to find one. I know there are plenty of options on eBay, but I highly doubt the delivery process to UAE will be a smooth one. 

I don't have a particular model in mind, but I've heard great things about the Canon AE-1. 

Thanks! 

Kay


----------



## loftisdm (Jun 5, 2015)

Same question Kay-- let me know if you find anything out. I'm just looking for a cheap old one. Would love to buy secondhand.


----------



## kmaxood (Jun 30, 2015)

loftisdm said:


> Same question Kay-- let me know if you find anything out. I'm just looking for a cheap old one. Would love to buy secondhand.


Loftisdm, same here. Looking for any that I can get my hand on. I'll keep you posted, and if you find anything, let me know


----------

